# April FREE Duck Call Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hey Gang, we've got another generous donation from Fox & Pfortmiller Calls, their latest and great duck call.










This is the Segmented Superflight Edition. The exact call of the giveaway matches the second from the right. This is a TRUE custom duck call, made with a wood barrel with corian inserts.

Gandergrinder and myself have been blowing it off and on the past week, this call screams!

*To win, all you have to do is reply to this post, and state a reason why you need a new duck call?*

_Supporting members of Nodak Outdoors will get twice the chance for their reply._

Again, I'd like to thank F&P for this giveaway and we'll run this for the month of April.

Good Luck!


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Looks like another great giveaway!!

The reason I need a new duck call, is that I've been using the same one since I started hunting (15 years). It's my gramps' old call that he bought back in the early 70's. Great call, but time for an upgrade! LoL

Thanks for the opportunity guys!!

:bartime:


----------



## Bob Kellam

Geez Travis and the boys are going to go broke givin everything away 

Thanks Guys @ Fox & Pfortmiller Calls

Later
Bob


----------



## mallardhunter

What a good way to start out with a duck call giveaway and my birthday tomarrow  Well the only duck call is a free one I have when I bought my sky scraper decoy from walmart. It was the only good thing I got with it. Otherwise I have a duck whistle on my lanyard. Those are awsome looking calls. Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I need a new duck call because you can never have too many!! :lol:

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller, you guys make beautiful calls.


----------



## quackattack

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for all the great giveaways.
I need a new duck call because I am a poor little highschool kid that loves to hunt but doesn't have the budget to back up his love. :lol:

But I really need a new duck call because I don't have money to buy a nice one with a new dog,dekes, and gas to pay for. I think a new call would be a welcome gift.

:beer:


----------



## BandHunter

I need a new goose call because I am finally graduating from college and it would be nice to have a new duck call. I also have a birthday coming up the 14th of April. 
Bandhunter


----------



## stolenbase

Thanks again guys! Beautiful call! :beer:


----------



## stolenbase

woops lol sorry i forgot to list why i need a new duck call. (although id rather not sound like a bagger lol..) i need a new duck call because I flatout do not have one and I can't until next christmas. lol


----------



## wheatleyNEB

I need a new duck call because I do not have any at all and I am trying to get into waterfowl hunting. I have started carvingmy own decoys for next season and now I need a call.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Field Hunter

Thanks guys. I need a new call because all my friends are so ****ty at calling that I have to do all the calling and my calls are wearing out.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oatsboy

I NEED a new duck call because I wore-out [2] vehicles searching for the perect call @best price.

Thanks to nodak, fOX+Pfortmiller I just saw it; seond from the right. 

OH-no my new F+P deserves a new lanyard. KIDS GET MY CAR KEYS!


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I have the same problems like Field Hunter. Need something in the spread that sounds good. Nice looking calls!
Thanks for the sponsorship fox&pfortmiller


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

I'de love a new duck call!! I have one good call that is fixing to break on me and my back up is about the worst call i've ever heard. the nag.....


----------



## Maverick

Looks cool! Thanks for the promo Fox, and NDO's!
Sign me up...my call sucks!!!!


----------



## Madison

I need one because my duck call sounds like Sh!t...

THanks Fox and Pfortmiller..


----------



## Ducky_Hunter

I need a new duck call because I gave my old one to a kid last year on his first duck hunt and I told him to practice for this years youth hunt


----------



## Drew W

thanx again guies, and count me in

drew


----------



## curty

I could use a good duck call...Can you imagine the wake up call I could give the hunters in the morning. :lol:


----------



## win4win

Thanks for the support and the giveaway!

I want to win this call because I don't know what it is like to run a duck call that costs more than $15. I am ready to advance my duck calling skills and abilities.

:beer:

Sign me up please!


----------



## win300us

It would be great to have A chance at that new call. If I could get that call maybe I could outcall my buddy that comes up from Minn


----------



## huntin1

I need a new duck call because my son "borrowed" mine. (Like I'll ever see that call again) :roll: Oh well, if i don't get lucky and win, I'll just have to buy one.

Thanks for making this possible Fox & Pfortmiller!

huntin1


----------



## sierra03

Hey...first, thanks for the opportunities, although I have not won once! Ha ok, the reason I need one is because I bought 2 this last fall, and lost both. It is kinda expensive to buy them every year, so what do you think, lets draw wigglesworth! Thanx


----------



## faithsdave

Thanks. I need a new call call because I do not have a nice one like them.


----------



## Skrippa

Thanks again to Fox & Pfortmiller Calls. My duck call ,like me ,is getting old. Maybe a new call would do the trick.


----------



## Hunterda

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller Calls, I need to fill an empty spot on my lanyard.


----------



## The Dogger

I have one loop empty on the lanyard.

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Draker16

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller Would love to get a new duck call :beer:


----------



## duck991

thank you for your support!!


----------



## Lance Pardee

I need a new duck call.................. well because every time I get a new one either my son or nephew grab it and take it for themselves. I love my kids but.......... Thanks alot for the great web site Nodak. Those calls look awesome F&P.


----------



## range 2

Thanks guys for the chance to win a duck call. I don't need it but my 9 year old boy loves to hunt and nothing would make his day more then a new call of his own.


----------



## purepower

looks awsome thanks guys throw me in plz. i could use a good duck call since im stuck on using $20 wally world calls.


----------



## djleye

I am the best caller in my group.....but that isn't saying much!!!!!!!

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks for the drawing. Who doesn't need a new duck call?


----------



## birdman

I need this duck call because I'm 55 years old and have never won anything in my life.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I am in, I would like one of these simply to replace the one Dano is blowing to scare the ducks! If it where not for Field Hunters great scouting Dano would have had a poor season! I would like to help him  with that!


----------



## Matt Fiala

Looks like a pretty sweet call. Thanks F & P
:beer:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

The only reason I would need this duck call is if it would make me a better caller!!! I got to be the worst one there is!!!!! Would a 5 year old be able to blow it? If so it is the one for me. LOL Thanks for the chance and the calls look awesome!  :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## BigDaddy

Thank you Fox and Pfortmiller! Why do I need a new call? Why don't I? You ALWAYS need a new call, especially one as good as these.


----------



## Deermeister

I need a new duck call because mine is about 20 years old and is being held together with "duct tape". Actually it's black electric tape but I had to put the the little pun in there. Thanks guys for the opportunity.


----------



## Fallguy

I could use a new duck call because I spent all of my money on various predator calls and I can't get a very good duck sound out of my coyote howler!


----------



## qwakwhaker883

I need a new duck call so that *IF* i do see some ducks in MN, i *MIGHT* be able to get them into my spread! Thanks alot Fox and Pfortmiller!! :beer:


----------



## wiscokid

THANKS F&P for your support. I need a new duck call because I never had a new duck call.


----------



## Grounder

The reason I need a new duck call is, I have been blowing the same call for my whole hunting career and just at the end of last year the barrel cracked on it ( it's a haydel). Thanks


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks F & P! (AGAIN!!)

Let's see... I'm hoping it would help me be a better caller....Lord knows I've tried everything else!

Thanks again!

Chad


----------



## deafishunt

Chris, duck calling would chance have me to call easily and blow light and smooth.. I need one!!! :wink:


----------



## beater

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller! Why I need a new duck call is because I dont really have a go to call. All my calls are pretty cheap and dont really have the money for a real good one.


----------



## muzzy

Thanks F&P, I could use this as I have never had a custom call, only cheap jobs.


----------



## Alamosa

Please put me in.

I need a new call because the ones I have just don't sound like I want them to. Mostly too high pitched.


----------



## Jeff Lambe

Thank Fox and Pfortmiller for your generous donation.

Trained all winter on inexpensive single reed poly calls . Now with this accomplished plan to purchase some new calls. Cabela's was my next step to try some calls. The gift of this call would start me as a loyal Fox and Pfortmiller customer.


----------



## Ref

My wife just threw all my calls in the garage sale. I need a quality call like F & P. Count me in. Thanks.

Ref


----------



## boelke116

I need a new one, mine is 20 years old. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## STINGER

I want in .................. the reason I need a new duck call is because my son took a liking to my old one and he's starting to sound pretty darn good on it and I'd hate to ask for it back ................


----------



## Burly1

Thanks for the contribution Fox and Pfortmiller! I need a new call because johnsona steps on mine or loses half of it every year. Burl


----------



## destoned

The reason I would love to win this call is I hunt Quebec, Canada and am not sure I will be seeing it around my area to try. If it sounds as good as it looks I would suggest it to the local stores to distribute it, since they seem to sell only the lower end makes. p.s. You should have a mp3 link so we could hear the sound of this call.


----------



## J.D.

Thanks for the giveaway........the reason I could use another call is that you can never have too many duck calls, and it looks like those probly have a pretty unique sound to them.....Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER

Count me in. The reason I need a different duck call is because I am to cheap to buy a new one. I am still using the one I bought ten years ago.


----------



## fox412

Thanks for supporting the sight and the great freebie Fox pfortmiller.
I need the duck call because I bought a new goose call this year and my wife won't let me buy any more for a while. April 12th is also my birthday too


----------



## zettler

First, the I want to take this opportunity to express my appreciation to Fox and Pfortmiller for all the great giveaways.

While I haven't won anything over the last fifteen years except the pleasure of hunting with a number of great guys in North Dakota (which is ample in my book), this just might be what the doctor ordered to cure me of being known as a "Hen Killer"! 

Thank you all.


----------



## Choclab

Great looking calls. I lost my lanyard full of calls in the bottom of the lake and might as well begin a new string with a F & P - Thanks


----------



## WARDEN247

I need a new duck call because a new duck call is like a new horn. You don't know what kind of sounds are actually out there until you have blown them all. Boy that doesn't sound right. Maybe it is just because I need a good quality call to go on my lanyard!! Thanks


----------



## stoeger

I could use a new one to replace my old call. Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller Calls.


----------



## goosehunter14

I would need one of the calls becuase I am just starting out on goose hunting, and I need some gear. But I have to save up for something else  Also my birthday was on march 26 and I turned 14. I was wanting to go spring snow goose hunting. Well I hope get a call  lol 
(little pun there). My friend wants to take me hunting but I don't have a call and I want to be able to practise.

thanks


----------



## woodpecker

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller

I need a new duck call because my wife says I don't!


----------



## Brad Harris

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for all the great giveaways.

I need a new call because I am headed to college and will be hunting with a very limited bidget.


----------



## R y a n

I'd have to agree with Field Hunter's reasoning! LMAO at that reply as it is SOOO True! I need a new call, as my old call was a great giveaway call from Knight & Hale at a DU convention several years ago! Thanks for the opportunity!

Ben Elli (Benelli ..the real  user Benelli ) :sniper:


----------



## dunkonu

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller for another giveaway.
I need a new duck call, my other one is getting to be an antique.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thanks guys. I need a new call because I have never been good at calling and have never had a good call. I hope to change this.


----------



## greenhead

Thans Fox and Pfortmiller a lot. Count me in.


----------



## Vandy

I could use a new call because the one I use now is going to be retired soon. It is one of my Grandpa's old Faulk's.

Thanks Nodak& Fox & Pfortmiller Calls


----------



## Splake

I hunt in Mn.I need all the help I can get!
Thanks.


----------



## Remington06

The reason I need a new duck call is that I'm a high school junior with very limited funds and I'm looking to replace my hand me down calls, but I can't afford to that is why I would like to win a new duck call


----------



## honker

I need a new duck call because 
1. I dont have one
2. I cant afford one
3. I have duck decoys and no call and im only 13 
thats y i need one Thanks Nodak& Fox and Pfortmiller Calls for eveything i hear your calls are really nice and im due for one and also have a birthday on apirl 27 that would be the coolest gift ever thanks


----------



## Drew Willemsen

No one really needs one, we just REALLY REALLY want them!!! Thanks for the TWO chances!!! :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

Thank you Fox & Pfortmiller Calls and count me in on the giveaway please!

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## SBEIIstyle

How many calls is too many?.........ya i thouhgt so theres never too many calls you can have.haha thanks fox&pfortmiller


----------



## Troller1

Another great oppotunity! I need a new duck call because mine sucks! (It can't be me!!)

Troller1


----------



## northdakotakid

well, my friend that came to hunt with me from california has all my calls. I left them in his truck and he is too lazy to get them in the mail to me.

lol

thanks for the offer....


----------



## Takem7

Well unlike some of the people that are replying I'm being honest I have 2 very special calls wal mart special 2 dollars a peice on clearance and neither one is verry good :eyeroll: most people reply to a post I have 3 foiles 2 RNT 3 BGB but I seriously have 2 duck calls If I could find any were in my town that will hire me at 14 I would gladley go buy my own. so I need a good call bad when your duck calls sound like a dying crow I think its time for a new one so pllleeeeaaassseee
Also My friends are able to aford a million dkcoys I have a dozen all beat up I found on an old farm pond maybe it will help me to bag a few :fiddle: :bowdown: PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## ADREF

Another call giveaway, great!!!
Very nice looking call, since i've been using the same wood Lohman call for the last 15years i think it would be a great time to upgrade!!!


----------



## duckbuster808

i need a new duck call because my old ones barrel craked last youth season. it is also like 20 years old because it was my dads first duck call.

thanks F & P for the chance at a great call!


----------



## jp

Thanks Fox and Pfortmiller, for another chance at a quality product!

Why I need a duck call?
1) My children have either lost my existing calls or my wife has by accident lost my calls after the kids found them and used them around the house......

2) My dog refuses to go out with me anymore due to the lack of retreiving

3) The ones I have now must be for eastern ducks, I can not get anything to come close to my dekes but muskrats.......

4) Some of my calls are so old and out of tune they sound like party favors for a new years eve party.................

5) A new call is a great excuse to go out duck hunting... I have to try it out, again, again and again.....


----------



## hunter_66

The reason I need a New Duck call is because all i have is one my brother got at a greenwing banquet. Which don't get me wrong Greenwing does good things but the calls they give aren't very good.


----------



## Chris Schulz

Thanks for the chance for the call.

the reason for needed this duck call is that i am dead broke in college with no money to even take my GF out to eat and little money to hunt when i get the chance. plus i do not own a expensive beautiful sounded call like this one like pretty much everyone else on this site. my most spendy call is 20 dollars and it is cracked. well thanks for the chance


----------



## Springer

Thanks Fox & Pfortmiller, I could use a nice call because it would be nice to have a call that costs more than ten dollars. Then all I would need is for someone to teach me and my boys how to blow them. Kevin


----------



## muskat

I need a new duck call because my wedding is costing me a FORTUNE.......and a new call might make me feel better.

Thanks P & F.


----------



## fishhook

My current call should be in the hall of shame. Either that, or the guy blowing it is horrible....nahhhhh :wink: . Thanks for the chance.


----------



## duketter

I need a new duck call so I can actually get some more ducks.

Thanks!

duketter


----------



## buckseye

Thanks Fox and Phortmiller... I broke mine when it was frozen last year. Thanks again, you too Chris


----------



## always_outdoors

I really need this duck call because I am pretty certain I am the worst duck caller in ND. The other two I have just drive them away. Maybe this one would work.

Dan Driessen


----------



## gaddy getter

I need a new duck call because last year the QuackHead just didn't cut it :eyeroll:

Thanks for the chance


----------



## 870 XPRS

A big thanks goes out to Fox & Pfortmiller. Having another giveaway, your thoughtful gestures are definately appreciated.

I need a duck call because, I simply do not have one. I sit and act like ducks want to respond to my goose call. Actually having a duck call may cause me to set up in locations more favorable to ducks, rather than just looking for a few white patches out in the fields.

870 XPRS


----------



## Niles Short

Thanks PandF if you have time please engrave my name on it


----------



## QuackerSmacker

i need a new call because mine is just not good enough for my pro-like calling(LOL)
thanks allot guys


----------



## goose killer

Thanks guys!! for your support.


----------



## sall115

I would love a new duck call. My daughter who is 4 years old loves to play/use mine around the house. This next season i plan on taking her out hunting but i only have one duck call at this time.

thanks at the chance of getting a new duck call.
[email protected] .net


----------



## SmellCat

That call looks awesome. I have one loop on my lanyard that's empty so that must be good enough reason to need one. Thanks guys!


----------



## pintailjoe

honestly I need a new duck call because im sick of buying bad calls and being told not to call and I think I call fine. Any way thanks for the donation.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I had my lanyard stolen from my truck with my three bands. If I even catch the guy that did it :sniper: . I had a cocabo duck call a friend made me on it. It sounded good just needed a little tuning. I was waiting for him to get off his army tour in alaska to teach me how to tune it. Thanks for the donation. Company's like you is what makes waterfowl hunting the tradition and helps build the lasting friendships that you see among hunters. Thanks.

Chuck Smith


----------



## sportsman18

Another good giveaway.

I need a new duck call because i just got into hunting ducks about 3 years ago. Im still really knew to everything and just have been concentrating on the decoys and not much on calling. I have a few calls you can always get at walmart or anyother store for $15. I heave recently been saving up my money and hoping to get a nice duck or goose call or both with this give away i only need one then!


----------



## rockinmichigan

One of the better contests I've seen online as far as outdoor gear goes. Usually its just fishing lures or something. I think I deserve to win the duck call because I've been getting myself situated to get back into the hunting fold. I've been working my tail feathers off, pun intended, to be able to purchase my hunting license and my firearms, along with the various traps I've also bought. One thing I am missing is a duck call, and if I can win this it will be terrific. From watching my uncle do his hunting was a blast, when he would squirrel hunt I would be the retriever, and after he got his labrador I mostly watched, because he would worry I'd hurt myself (I was too young to handle anything). Thanks.


----------



## goose_slayer

hey thanks Fox & Pfortmiller Calls. i agree that u do have wonderful loookin calls , and im suckin up. put me in that drawing


----------



## deafishunt

I need this duck call unless its good call to blow easy for me.. I would like to try this new call.. I have four different duck calls. I still suggest with them.. Bring ducks down.... :sniper:


----------



## wabbithunter

I am entering because I don't have any duck calls, thanks!


----------



## zfish87

I need a good call to offset my lack of calling skills :lol:

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## the_duckinator

thanks for the chance guys. I need a new duck call because I'm flat broke and can't afford a decent one. Thanks again guys.


----------



## framedawg

I need a new duck because the one I have is full of slough water.


----------



## doubleclucker

Needing a new duck call is probably not correct. What might be more appropiate is, who really wants a new duck call. Anyone who has been duck hunting for any amount of time probably has many duck calls. I started out with a Primos. It seems I just can`t stop buying them. My latest call was a LoudMouth from HS. Before signing up with Nodak, I had never heard of F&P calls. There are only a few places where you can blow a new call. Your new call looks pretty hot. Someday I hope to be able to try out a F&P duck call. So please, "I need a new duck call" Does F&P make goose calls?


----------



## Click9

I need all the help I can with my calling, maybe this call will help :lol: Thanks for the opportunity guys.


----------



## bioman

Please sign me up. Married, two children, one income, need I say more...


----------



## MSG Rude

Thanks for the chance guys, heres why I need this call:

Just ended a nasty battle and she got everything to include my retirement. Four years together and I work for 20 so she can take half. What the H-E-1-1? I did get my three kids and the house and I would love to take them out and show them how to use that new call this season.

By the way...I now have more time for hunting and fishing! :rock:


----------



## thins22

Well gosh, golly, darn I could just use one of dem der phancy duck calls and maybe I could go buys me a gun and just shoot me some dinner. I sure am hungry and would love to have a duck call to get a good duck dinner. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Thank you for your your sponsorship! Good folks like you keep this site going...and add some excitement (if there's ever a shortage, right?  )


----------



## tumblebuck

I need a new duck call...the dog ate my last one.

Thanks P&F!


----------



## mngooser

Thanks F&P. I need a new duck call because I am convinced is only possible to call geese it is NOT possible to call ducks, and I want to prove myself wrong!


----------



## bgoldhunter

Please put my name in the hat as well.

I need one because I am dead broke, and dropped one in the drink last season.


----------



## Scraper

That is a nice looking call. I need to change things up a little. Maybe a new call will help me do that.

Thanks F&P.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks f and p for the chance at the call. in my opinion i could use the call because a guy can never have too many calls!

thanks again.


----------



## rockinmichigan

So when does the winner get pulled out of the hat for the duck call?


----------



## zaconb

The reason I need this call-Maybe, just maybe, this call will prove it's the caller, not the call


----------



## tmonster

I need a new duck call because i'm so bad at calling. When I shut up, ducks finally come into my spread, seriously its sad.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Put me in. I need a really nice looking call.


----------



## nickle ditch

Put me in to please and thanks F&P.


----------



## pappyhat

Put me in too!! I would really like a quality call like this one. My last attempt at calling ducks brought in a nice coyote !!


----------



## TANATA

I'm in, thanks for the chance.


----------



## Ithaca1

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks Chris


----------



## Dan_Mohn

Never can have enough!!!!!
Thanks F&P!
Dan


----------



## DeltaBoy

Thanks F&P!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Guys, don't forget the rules of the giveaway!



> To win, all you have to do is reply to this post, and state a reason why you need a new duck call?


----------



## BROWNDOG

Count me in

I could use a good quality duck call because all mine are junk and because of all the money I've spent on these fancy goose calls lately, I don't have any left for a good duck call......................

Thanks


----------



## Duck Commander

My duck calls right now is one of them plastic duck bill keychains and trust me it don't work very well. :eyeroll: Help me out and put me in


----------



## gooseman15

The reason i need a duck call is because i am young and i am just getting into calling. I have beeen hunting for a few years and was never calling.

Gooseman15


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

I need a new duck call because my favorite one got run over by someones truck. Thanks for the chance guys.


----------



## goose_killer90

THem calls look great , throw me in!!! thanks everyone


----------



## fishingdude

I'm 13 and and want to spend the fall learning to call and hunt for ducks.


----------



## leadshot

Thanks again for another chance Fox & Pfortmiller (and Chris)

I could use a new call because whenever I blow the one I have, My dog looks at me as if saying :YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING: He squint's and looks away. That tells me my call must be crap, when even a dog that gets that excited when he hears geese, does this when he hears me calling.


----------



## Goodfella

I need a new call because my wife cut me off. No more buying calls. And no more practicing in the house. She didn't say anything about winning one.

Thanks F & P


----------



## surperdood

Put me in because I DON'T EVEN HAVE ONE, and i would really like to get the chance to get good at it and call in a quacker.


----------



## IAHunter

I would love to have one of those calls. Why? Hmmm, I suck at calling, but I would suck at calling with a great looking call :lol:

IaHunter


----------



## KG

I need a new duck call because- I haven't got many ducks in the past few years - so I need all the help I can get. HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## jhegg

I need a Fox & Pfortmiller Call duck call because I don't have one. Thanks for the gift guys!


----------



## spoiler92

I need a F&P duck call, because I am looking to get into hunting duck more and I don't have one. I have relied on others calling.

Thanks
Spoiler92


----------



## 4tule

I'd like a new F & P call cause I like to win stuff!


----------



## r_b_burg

A new F&P call would be the BOMB!! I would consider myself new to the waterfowl world and feel that getting the oppurtunity to blow on an F&P call would be a pleasure. I've really never seen the F&P call forsale anywhere in our area. A chance to get it and have something my hunting buddies don't have would br great. Can't you hear the blind banter now.


----------



## nickle ditch

I need a new F & P call, because i'll probably run into a bunch of guys this fall that have them, and i hate to be left out.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Signups are closed.

See the following thread for the finalists:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=13791


----------

